# Kimber Crimson Carry II



## Zeb190 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm new to Kimber, and am considering which to buy. I looked at a Crimson Carry and was wondering if this was a newly designed gun, or did they just slap Crimson Trace grips on an existing model? Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Crimson Trace manufactures both Crimson Trace branded laser sights as well as manufacturer branded versions. Sometimes you get a price advantage by buying the package. I'm not sure of how many manufacturer branded products they have, but know about Kimber and Smith & Wesson.

In either case, I highly recommend Crimson Trace products and a laser as not only a tactical tool, but mostly as a training tool.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Zeb190 said:


> I'm new to Kimber, and am considering which to buy. I looked at a Crimson Carry and was wondering if this was a newly designed gun, or did they just slap Crimson Trace grips on an existing model? Anyone know? Thanks.


I'm also looking to buy a Kimber and looking at the Crimson Custom Carry II. Can't really answer your question but I did find this review:

http://www.handgunsmag.com/featured_handguns/HG_kingcrimson_200901/index.html

Hope this helps. I was also curious if the laser grips are somewhat a gimmick and if another model in the same price range would perform better?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Buy the one that says "Springfield Armory Mil Spec" on the side, and get your own laser grips...

:smt033

Just as nice, twice as reliable from the comments here.

JeffWard


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Buy the one that says "Springfield Armory Mil Spec" on the side, and get your own laser grips...
> 
> :smt033
> 
> ...


Isn't Springfield made in Brazil or somewhere?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Springfields XD models are built in Croatia.


----------

